# Car Insurance for ED to PD Question



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

While I am driving the car in Europe, I understand that BMW is taking care of the insurance. After dropping off the car, I believe the car is covered by shipping insurance through to delivery at the port. My question is, once the car arrives stateside, who provides the insurance from the port to the PD location? As I will have paid for the car prior to picking it up in Europe, I would think this would be a little different than someone who is taking delivery of the vehicle for the first time at the PD location. How have others handled this? I have my insurance with USAA and wonder if they would have a problem insuring a car that is in transit and not officially garaged at my home.

Any insights would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The purchase order you signed is the only legal document between you and BMW NA. That contract says you should provide insurance once the car reaches the US port.

The ED insurace policy we received, says the marine insurance covers the car at the VPC for up to 60 days. It also says the car is covered until delivery.

SInce these two documents are in conflict, I'm not sure what would happen if you have a loss somewhere between the port and the performance Center. 

When our X3 landed in New Jersey, I called USAA and had them add it to our policy. No problem. Agent I talked with even knew about European Delivery.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

+ 1 for USAA.


Also you are fully covered untill the car reaches the PD. After that as I understand it now. If you are currenlty insured with USAA than you have 30 days to call them and add the vehicle.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

As I understand, the 30 day rule is applicable to all insurance companies. I think it is state law - you have 30 days to add a new car to your policy. Can someone else confirm?



cosmos said:


> + 1 for USAA.
> 
> Also you are fully covered untill the car reaches the PD. After that as I understand it now. If you are currenlty insured with USAA than you have 30 days to call them and add the vehicle.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

cosmos said:


> ...If you are currenlty insured with USAA than you have 30 days to call them and add the vehicle.


I *WOULDN'T* do that Chief..... depends on the fine print of your insurance company, one can argueably say that you've "owned" your car from the ED day. That means you've had plenty of time to let your insurance company know that you've made a purchase. Its an easy way for the insurance company to decline your insurance claim. I wouldn't want to mess around with that to save a couple bucks.:eeps:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

cosmos said:


> + 1 for USAA.
> 
> Also you are fully covered untill the car reaches the PD.


The marine insurance has a small deductible. Since no one has ever posted about getting billed, I'm guessing BMW NA covers the deductible.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

beewang said:


> I *WOULDN'T* do that Chief..... depends on the fine print of your insurance company, one can argueably say that you've "owned" your car from the ED day. That means you've had plenty of time to let your insurance company know that you've made a purchase. Its an easy way for the insurance company to decline your insurance claim. I wouldn't want to mess around with that to save a couple bucks.:eeps:


+1
No reason not to tell them you have it, and have them add it effective the date of your choice.


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

beewang said:


> I *WOULDN'T* do that Chief..... depends on the fine print of your insurance company, one can argueably say that you've "owned" your car from the ED day. That means you've had plenty of time to let your insurance company know that you've made a purchase. Its an easy way for the insurance company to decline your insurance claim. I wouldn't want to mess around with that to save a couple bucks.:eeps:


Well I feel sorry for folks that aren't up on ship tracking, reading the forum, etc. - dunno how they're supposed to know what day to start the insurance, when BMW can't even tell them.

For example, the "FREEDOM" arrives at NEAT tomorrow from Bremerhaven... but according to the BMW order tracking web site, my car is still "En route" to the delivery center in Munich.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to insuring things, so I imagine I will get USAA to start coverage of the vehicle based on the date of arrival to the U.S. port. I would rather be out a couple hundred than an entire vehicle (or the hassle of trying to figure out who covers the car).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jvogt1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to insuring things, so I imagine I will get USAA to start coverage of the vehicle based on the date of arrival to the U.S. port. I would rather be out a couple hundred than an entire vehicle (or the hassle of trying to figure out who covers the car).


You could ask your broker for advice. For example, you might wish to only cover theft until you actually take delivery (if something does happen to the car in shipping in terms of damage, it is clear that marine insurance takes care of it and the shipping process isn't over until the car is turned over to the dealer or the performance center). We know from at least one person's experience here that theft could be an issue (from when the car is dropped off at the dealership until redelivery).

I added the car to the policy the day I knew it was released from customs since I knew that it was just a day or two more until I would have it. Obv. that is not applicable to performance center delivery.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

In some states,a car needs to have insurance of some type to be able to register and secure plates.It can't leave the PC without coverage,so most of the time,you're talking about a few weeks.....I've learned it's better to be safe than sorry !


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

I reached the same conclusion: better to spend $150 or so on US coverage effective from the time the car is in port. Maybe I don't need collision and liability, but then again the car will be driven by someone who got the key from someone who got the key from me . . . . so why set yourself up for a dispute? I'm spending a little extra (insurance plus a month's lease payment during the extra wait, plus the cost of the trip to SC and the drive home) to get the PCD experience, but I think it will be well worth it. I would recommend to BMWNA that they be more specific and definite in their documentation about this issue, and that they encourage dealers to do the same.


----------

